# Guess what I found this morning? WOODSTOCK!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just before 5 am this morning I found another and even younger wood pigeon in a sealed off building site where they are demolishing a car park and have cut a swathe of chaos through two grassed areas with tall trees in them.. I considered that the would be safe to leave it there to be looked after his parents, because the part that he was in wansn't being touched , then I remembered that I have seen a black and white cat patrol the area in the early hours , so I had to find a point where I could slide my way under the fencing without my massive posterior being trapped. This was just next to the area where there are notices warning that CCTV is in operation and that access was forbidden.

The baby has an enormous beak, a tiny tail and lots of yellow fuzz. His eyes are very dark but not black and at the bottom of each wing you can see the white feathers that will reveal his white wing band whe the wing is stretched.

I have named him Woodstock (a tiny deviation from the norm) and have put him im the cage next to Lambswood and the dove that has yet to be named. As Lambwood is so close to transferring to an aviary I might take Dovey to teach Woodstock and another unnamed squeaker (currently referred to as Silly Little B(ird?) because he turns somersalts with excitemet,

I would have provided a photo, but every time I plug that in to download the picture the system crashes. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

You are out early, aren't you?  

I'm glad you didn't get stuck and got the little one out without incidence. Now you know we are dying to see such a young woodpigeon-before it is growed up....picture maybe?....., and the name Woodstock is just perfect.

Please take care of yourself going out in the wee hours.

Are you running a home for wayward woodies now?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those woodies are certainly lucky to have you around.
I love the names you come up with.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Trees and Reti.

I jave a photo, just can't download it!

I have just given him a good meal of pieces of sligtly stale wholemeal bread (fresh bread can trigger or aggravate a yeast infection) dipped in Kaytee Exact. This is because tube feeding a woodie is risky as they clench their crops, regurgitate and often also aspirate and die.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cynthia,

You are probably one of the most experienced and knowledgable woodie ( and regular pigeons) rehabbers I know. Woodstock is quite lucky to have found you.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Gosh Cynthia, Another Woodie!!!!!!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

By hook or by crook (or even camera and PC) we shall get pics this weekend.

I think it's a plot - the woodies are trying a takeover bid 

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

John_D said:


> By hook or by crook (or even camera and PC) we shall get pics this weekend.
> 
> I think it's a plot - the woodies are trying a takeover bid
> 
> John


Well then, they couldn't have found better accomplices.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Charis said:


> Well then, they couldn't have found better accomplices.


You're right there!

We are really pigeons' servants, of course 

"Bring me twigs!"
"Oi! Where's the calcium block?"
"Just remove this bird from my nestbox, will ya!"

Gotta love 'em, though

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Woodie heaven!*

Gosh Cynthia, if each new addition to your clan gets younger you'll be sitting on eggs soon!!

5.00 am patrol, this must be the safest place in the world to be a pigeon.  

Amyable


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amyable said:


> Gosh Cynthia, if each new addition to your clan gets younger you'll be sitting on eggs soon!!
> 
> *5.00 am patrol, this must be the safest place in the world to be a pigeon*.
> 
> Amyable


OR a human!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS on your newest, Cynthia! Golly, the excitement just never ends in your area of the world!! Certainly keeps US wide awake to see what will happen next!

Woodstock IS a terrific name! Squeaks and I wish him the VERY best and know that he's in the best hands and company a baby Woodie could want! 

Look forward to pictures too!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Sh & Squeaks


----------

